# Win 7 Problem: Tray Icons plötzlich unsichtbar (64Bit)



## Punsher (2. April 2011)

*Win 7 Problem: Tray Icons plötzlich unsichtbar (64Bit)*

Hey Leute,

habe ein nerviges Problem. Ab und an verschwinden meine Tray-Symbole. Den Platz verbrauchen sie trotzdem, es entsteht also leere Fläche. Anklicken kann ich da auch nichts mehr.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ich einstell, dass die Benachrichtigungssymbole nichtmehr eingeblendet werden obwohl inaktiv, kann ich auf sie wieder zugreifen wie das Bild hier zeigt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Symbole in der Leiste sind trotzdem weg. Der Fehler kann ich durch ein Ab- und wieder Anmelden beheben. Das ist aber ziemlich nervig, vor allem wenn man gerade was runterläd oder so.
Der Fehler tritt nur auf, wenn ich etwas mit den Symbolen mach, z.B. bei ICQ rechtsklick Status ändern oder beim BOINC-Manager (werden wenige kennen) GPUs anhalte oder sowas. Manchmal passiert auch folgendes:
Die Symbole sind zwar noch sichtbar aber nichtmehr anklickbar. Manchmal passiert aber auch garnichts, ist also recht willkürlich. Kann den Fehler nicht gewollt hervorrufen, kommt aber wie gesagt nur wenn ich was an den Symbolen mach. Wenn ich über die Symbole ein Programm öffne, ist der Fehler zumindest seither noch nicht aufgetreten, also immer nur via Rechtsklick.

Ist ziemlich nervig, hoffe jemand hat eine Lösung parat.

MfG, Punsher


----------



## OctoCore (2. April 2011)

*AW: Win 7 Problem: Tray Icons plötzlich unsichtbar (64Bit)*

Geh doch mal in die Registrierung und vergleiche den markierten Eintrag auf dem Bild mit dem Eintrag bei dir.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sollte bei dir etwas anderes stehen, dann hast du das Übel wahrscheinlich gefunden.


----------



## Punsher (2. April 2011)

*AW: Win 7 Problem: Tray Icons plötzlich unsichtbar (64Bit)*

Da stand bei mir 0. Nun bald werde ich wissen, obs was gebracht hat Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort!

edit: daran lags definitiv nicht. Nach einem Neustart wurden inaktive Symbole ausgeblendet, das war aber nicht Sinn der Sache, ich will die dauerhaft sehen, egal ob aktiv oder nicht. Also hab ich das eingestellt, bisschen was rumgeklickt und tada war wieder der Fehler wieder da


----------



## OctoCore (2. April 2011)

*AW: Win 7 Problem: Tray Icons plötzlich unsichtbar (64Bit)*

Okay, da bin ich mal gespannt.


----------



## Punsher (2. April 2011)

*AW: Win 7 Problem: Tray Icons plötzlich unsichtbar (64Bit)*

Ich glaube den Fehler gefunden zu haben. Ich habe seit kurzem ein neues Programm am Laufen namens DesktopOK, seit etwa diesem Zeitraum ist auch der Fehler/Bug. Damit kann man Desktop-Symbol-Positionen speichern und wiederherstellen. Allerdings hatte ich seit meinem letzten Speicherpunkt Symbole entfernt, vielleicht kommt daher der Bug wer weiß. Jedenfalls hab ich die aktuelle Position wieder gespeichert und jetzt scheint der Fehler nichtmehr aufzutreten. Kann rumklicken wie ein Irrer, bleibt alles in Ordnung


----------



## OctoCore (2. April 2011)

*AW: Win 7 Problem: Tray Icons plötzlich unsichtbar (64Bit)*

Mag sein. Vielleicht hat das Programm auch den Eintrag in der Registry geändert. Der hat mit dem Verschwinden meist auch zu tun. 
Egal wie, Hauptsache, das Problem ist jetzt weg.


----------



## Punsher (2. April 2011)

*AW: Win 7 Problem: Tray Icons plötzlich unsichtbar (64Bit)*

Auf jeden, und wenns wieder auftritt und ichs auf dieselbe Weise beheben kann, dann solls mir recht sein, das ist nur ein Mausklick


----------

